
I'm Resigning as a Stack Overflow Community Elected Moderator - btilly
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/390427/im-resigning-as-a-stack-overflow-community-elected-moderator?cb=1
======
digb
Can someone give me the ELI5 or subreddit drama of what is going on over at
SO? This is the second post on the subject I've seen.

~~~
krapp
Here's a link to a HN thread with links to summary resources[0].

The TL;DR is an internal conflict between moderators and SO's policy on the
use of preferred gender pronouns versus gender-neutral pronouns like "they"
leading to the dismissal of a moderator for querying into the use of the
latter.

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21153224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21153224)

~~~
joeframbach
> preferred gender pronouns versus gender-neutral pronouns like "they"

Not even. The issue is with the need to care about one's gender whatsoever on
a tech q&a site. Your compiler surely doesn't care. What place does a pronoun
have on SO at all?

~~~
zaroth
And really it’s even more meta than that - as far as I can tell. It’s the
treatment from SO management of moderators who had honest questions and
feedback around authoring answers without pronouns being called bigots for the
position that it just makes for a better answer overall without pronouns.

------
uwuhn
More context:

[https://cellio.dreamwidth.org/2064709.html](https://cellio.dreamwidth.org/2064709.html)

